# Mamas and Papas best pram?



## suzan

Can anyone help me figure out which one is the best pram to get for my baby?
I want one of those in mamas and papas, I love them!

I loved the Pliko model. So since most of you all are in the UK.. could you please advice which one is the best one? 

I liked this one 

Pliko Switch 2 in 1 - Indigo Denim
https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/185684400?$large_img$

And this one
Pliko Pramette - City Scape
https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/185748801?$large_img$


----------



## LauraAlicia

I think you can fit the car seat onto the second one? i like the second one best.


----------



## Gems

I got my pram from M&P but went for the Skate. Cant wait to use it ! Its a travel system so car seat can be attached directly to frame. x


----------



## momandpeanut

Im having the M&P Herbie ! I like M&P they always feel so well built !

I like both of the prams in the pics !


----------



## staceymy

This is the one weve got. It changes into a buggy plus you can clip the car seat in. Folds down small too. I love M&Ps prams, everything thing on it has a purpose. 

https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg238/staceymy/prod_2661.jpg


----------



## missjacey44

Iv got the Pliko combination. Comes with pram, carseat, carrycot, raincover and matching changing bag all for a set price.


----------



## mummymadness

I put a deposit on the Boston check Pliko pramette the other day , Going to pay it off weekly .
I loved it in the shop , And i got a great price on the carseat so can use as a travel system too . I have never used Mamas and Papas before so didnt know allot about them . But this seems to have tonnes of good features :) . x .


----------



## danni2609

I prefer the second one and they have won loads of awards!


----------



## LucyS

I have ordered the Joolz


----------



## Tilly

We have the Pliko Pramette and it is great.


----------



## cuddles314

I've got the Pliko + with the pram liner, bag, and carseat, in Balmain. I love it as it's lightweight, folds easily and fits well in the car.
xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love the Joolz one! Im aiming for that one. Just have to wait and see what colour we will need!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I adore the spotty M&P one!! 

The only downside to having the handles like that though is not being able to steer it if the baby has been crying and you're trying to carry it and push the buggy too. :dohh:


----------



## LucyS

yes have heard two handles are harder to steer?


----------



## babymamma

suzan said:


> Can anyone help me figure out which one is the best pram to get for my baby?
> I want one of those in mamas and papas, I love them!
> 
> I loved the Pliko model. So since most of you all are in the UK.. could you please advice which one is the best one?
> 
> I liked this one
> 
> Pliko Switch 2 in 1 - Indigo Denim
> https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/185684400?$large_img$
> 
> And this one
> Pliko Pramette - City Scape
> https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/185748801?$large_img$


ohhh, I have the second one down - and the carseat too....


----------



## cybermum

I have ordered the second one too.
Its the lightest system around,fits car seat on,good bag space underneath and I pushed it around the store and love it.

I have the city scape colour too.


----------



## Katiex

we have the skate on order...cant wait to get it!!


----------



## Neecee

We had a M&P Ultima 3 in 1, but it was too bulky. Now we have the Pliko pramette P3. It folds up really small and you can also fit the car seat on it.


----------



## JayleighAnn

We have the pliko pramette Geo and we love it (although no baby in it yet lol)


----------



## Tiff

We went with the Pliko P3, haven't had a chance to really test it out yet, as Baby Girl isn't here... but after fiddling with it and whatnot we're (so far) happy with it. :)


----------



## Neecee

When I went to the Baby Show a few weeks ago, it seemed like EVERYONE had the pliko pramette! It's a really popular pram.


----------



## Angelface

i wanted the ultima 8 in 1 travel system, went to M&P they showed us how it works, it comes with a carseat base too, but my car is only a 2 seater so dunno if that will work in it. It's quiet handy as the base folds quiet small


----------



## hayley x

go to their webpage go to pliko then to the 2nd page. the pliko + is reduced to £140 atm I love it =] xxx


----------



## popoluska

LucyS

just wondering if u could tell me something more about the joolz?i ordered the pram the other day for my 10months old son,so would be great if you could tell me if the pram was good for u?many thx x


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

I had the Pilko pramette 4 years ago with my daughter, i did ALOT of walking with it. Used it for 2 1/2 years and packed it away. now im going to use it again with this bub, its still in really great condition. So i would recommend it!


----------



## Pussycat

Angelface said:


> i wanted the ultima 8 in 1 travel system, went to M&P they showed us how it works, it comes with a carseat base too, but my car is only a 2 seater so dunno if that will work in it. It's quiet handy as the base folds quiet small

I've got the Ultima, and it is really big. 
I have a 2-seater car and the carseat is easy enough to get in the back seat (I was worried about this) but once the wheel base and the carrycot go in, the car is basically full! Hmmmm...

The two separate handles did put me off the other two smaller ones though, I like having one big bar that you can push one-handed. Also I didn't like the way the carseat looked on the smaller one - sort of perched on there like it wasn't really attached (even though it is, it just looked a bit precarious).

The smaller ones fold down better though so if you maybe don't have a car and take public transport they would be much better options.


----------



## summerarmahni

i have mamas n papas skate, i have a thing about my prams having big wheels they feel so easy to push, but i like the 2nd one out of the 2 xx


----------



## cupcake

I have the pliko p3 but wish i had bought the prammette or the tri fix


----------



## 2ndtimemum

I had the Pliko Prammette with my first and it was great with the car seat for new baby. Was the best as a pram for my 2 year old as the straps were too tight but I would recommend highly x


----------



## quail

i have the skate and its great.xx


----------



## Kirstin

I have the ultima, its huge not one for those short on space or with small cars.


----------



## popoluska

and what about the mamas and papas joolz pram?nobody had it???


----------

